# My baby is quilling...HELP!



## tayannmarie97 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey guys!
I recently got my very first baby on the 3rd and he's everything I could've wanted and more!! I LOVE the life of being a Hedgie mom  
As I'm new to this, I need some advice from ya'll... Bramble (my hedgie) is 9 weeks old and just started quilling about a week ago so he's very grumpy and irritable.. I know this is very common from what I've read and I'm just wanting ideas on how to help him cope with it as I'm sure it's very painful for him to have those pokey, sharp quills pushing through his sensitive baby skin. I feel so bad for my little baby and I don't know what I can do to help. I gave him a bath on saturday with olive oil to try and help him but I'm not sure if I can do much more than that especially since I don't know what else I can do. 
If anyone has ideas, I WILL LOVE YOU FOREVER!!!!
Thanks guys!


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

To a large degree, there is not much you can do except to be kind and supportive. I was lucky and quilling didn't seem to bother Sophie at all. She was dropping baby quills for weeks and lots of adult quills were growing in. If your hedgie isn't so lucky, you should continue to get him out every day; continue to have together time like usual. You might not be able to hold him directly or pet him, but continuing to spend time with him every day counts for a lot. Don't draw back on the TLC; just adapt it a bit. A bit of olive oil in the bath is good. Oatmeal is good also; put some in a fine mesh bag. It is a natural emollient.


----------



## tayannmarie97 (Mar 17, 2013)

Okay, thank you! I've been taking him out every day and letting him explore (under severe supervision). I've also mixed a little olive oil in his food as I heard it helps.


----------

